# Roos or hens



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

The first two pictures I think are Roos they are a mix of blue copper marans and ex batts
And no 3 I think is a hen. She is meant to be a blue laced wyndotte... But she is an eBay egg so not sure.

What do you think? Gutted the bigger one I think are Roos I'm hoping for a different opinion though!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old are they ?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Does one have a super bent toe or is it standing silly?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Super bent toe!! It doesn't seem to hurt or bother it. I tried to fix it but it just screamed at me so I thought best just leave it!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

About 6 -7 weeks old.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Does the one in the front gave wattles? Only my Roos have developed them at around 5 weeks. All the girls don't even have a peak of them yet. At 6 weeks my columbian rock x roo is very obvious too. His comb is twice the size of the girls, his wattles and comb are super red and he's a bit thinner and taller than the ladies. Your birds might develop slower but they kind of look like girls to me. Maybe the one with the bent toe is a roo? The coloring on them is fantastic! Beautiful birds!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Little brown one looks like a Roo. Others could be hens. Sweet little faces. Pretty feathers too.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

The two grey ones have the start of wattles as does the brown one. But very slight. Not like other Roos I've had before.
The bendy toed one acts like Roo. But you have given me hope that a least one may be a hen!!

It'd be bad luck to hatch 3 Roos! I have 6 silkie chicks as well that my broody hen hatched. I'm hoping that they are mostly hens..... But then you can't tell with silkies for months!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Honestly for right now I'm seeing three pullets. That could always change as they age though. Lol update pic in a week please?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry they are not closer, I wasn't walking into the compost pile to get to them! But these are all 6 weeks old. I hope you can see how much my roo stands out. His comb and wattles are large and red while the others are light pink and teeny.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry wrong pics!! That's better


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Those look alot like pullets to me  don't be surprised if you find an egg under them one day lol


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures.
Yes they are much more raised.

I've taken a couple of side shots of the two grey ones which I was sure that they were Roos... But now you all are giving me 'Hen Hope!'


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Still look like pullets. 

Lol


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The eye color on them is amazing! I think ladies too, there's hardly any comb at all. Unless the develop slow.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah good I like you guys... Just what I wanted to hear! Thanks


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

They are gorgeous birds, whatever they end up being.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought I'd show you an update of the chicks... I'm pretty sure their are hens ..... No eggs yet... 18 weeks old now.
Looking slightly chubby!!


----------

